

Ask HN: starting iOS dev: best Mac value? - joe_bleau

We've been accepted into MFi and will need to code up a few simple iOS apps.  We're a windows shop, so that means buying a new Mac or two.  I have no idea which model provides the the best bang for the buck--any advice?  I doubt that we'll use it for much more than compiling and loading apps onto devices.
======
jacksondeane
I am not sure where you live, or if you are comfortable with buying things off
of Craigslist...

1) You should be able to find a perfectly capable used iMac or macbook (pro)
on Craigslist for anywhere between $400 - $800.

2) If Craigslist is not your thing, Apple has an excellent refurbished
program, I have bought refurb. a number of times with no problems.

[http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=O...](http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=OTY2ODY3Nw)

3) If you want to go brand new, any of the MacBook Air's or iMac desktops
would be perfect.

~~~
joe_bleau
We're in rural southern US. Not a lot of Macs on the local CL. Boss man is
more comfortable with new, or at least factory refurb.

------
_pius
I'd say a MacBook Air (portable) or iMac (desktop) absent any other
information, but I'd also recommend checking out this article:

<http://brooksreview.net/2011/05/macs-cars/>

What is MFi?

~~~
hyoogle
MFi: <http://developer.apple.com/programs/mfi/> Hardware for iPhone, iPod,
iPad platforms.

------
benologist
Macbook Air. I'm an MS guy, it can actually handle having a Win7 VM w/ Visual
Studio alongside Xcode (not brilliantly, but adequately).

That way you can use it as your laptop too, and it's a frigging nice little
laptop.

------
phren0logy
Consider the mini, though it is overdue for a hardware update. A mini with a
Sandy Bridge processor, Thunderbolt connector, and SSD would actually be a
pretty sweet little workstation.

The bang-for-the-buck factor on the SSD is in your compile times.

